# True to my promise!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Some time back I promised that I'd do this! They are in no particular order and span 3 years and several seasons!! 

It's where I call home and for better or worse It represents a lifetime of effort, I started this life in North Central Pennsylvania milking Holsteins , since then I have had the opportunity to live (temporarily) in many parts of this country and the world!!

At my age they will have to haul me out of North East Oklahoma feet first!! After all it's a great place to be a COWBOY!! \

Please ignore the last 4 frames of my slide show (Web shots has now added them as an advertisement) You gets what you pay for!!!


20 pictures of My place (slide show)!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice photos, Dean! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice photos, Dean! 

army


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

As always, fabulous location and place!


----------

